
Free Python screencast about solving ASCII mazes  - acangiano
http://it.thinkcode.tv/free
======
d0m
Annoying email registration

~~~
acangiano
I realize that not everyone is happy about the email signup. However,
producing such a screencast requires a sizable amount of effort. It's a
marketing initiative after all, and a signup allows us to make contact with a
person who is potentially interested in other revelant screencasts (both free
and commercial).

It really doesn't take long to sign up and then immediately unsubscribe after
the download, if you are not interested at all in other free and commercial
screencasts.

~~~
pellicle
Perhaps providing a 10 or 20 second sample free -- right there on the page
linked to -- would persuade people to do the email sign-up in order to get the
rest of the screencast.

Without a sample, we really have no idea what it is, nor whether or not it
would be worthwhile to take the time to do the email signup. For example, does
it show coding happening in an editor? Some kind of graphical program? Is the
output animated? We really can't tell just from the title if it's something
that would interest us.

+1 on offering ogv format, btw. :)

~~~
acangiano
Great suggestion. I asked our video guy to upload one.

Edit: It's live now. Thanks.

